# [Poll] What is your eyes color ?



## Ninie (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm sorry if it have been already made, but I'm really curious to see which is the less used eyes colors among players. :> Mine is black and I don't come across other black eyed characters often. >:

Feel free to post your hair color as well !


----------



## matt (Mar 21, 2015)

Mine is red


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 21, 2015)

My original eyes were brown, but I changed them to blue. (For a second, I thought you were talking about your actual eyes and I wondered why this thread was in this category, lol)


----------



## Megan. (Mar 21, 2015)

Blue.


----------



## matt (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh my in game eyes are blue


----------



## Ninie (Mar 21, 2015)

nintendoanna said:


> My original eyes were brown, but I changed them to blue. (For a second, I thought you were talking about your actual eyes and I wondered why this thread was in this category, lol)



Haha no it was ingame indeed.  Too bad I can't change the title, I wasn't excepting it would be misleading. @.@

Mine were light brown for the longest time, but as I like to make my character match my real life appearance I made them darker... I wish there would be a dark brown or more of an in-between color...


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 21, 2015)

Black. I make my character try to look like me. While my eyes are actually brown, the brown they offer in game is way too light for me. If I don't have black eyed, then sometimes I'll switch to blue for the heck of it. But I much prefer the black eyes


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 21, 2015)

Mine's green. Never changed it.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 21, 2015)

Green, even though my eye color irl is brown. I thought the eyes that my mayor has would look pretty and more cuter in green.


----------



## Fairytale (Mar 21, 2015)

Black!


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 21, 2015)

I have blue eyes on my character. I like to make it as close to my real eye colour as possible.


----------



## Timegear (Mar 21, 2015)

Mine's green.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 21, 2015)

My eyes are brown, like my eyes in real life 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But in my cycling town my eyes are green, which I hope to change eventually.


----------



## Campy (Mar 21, 2015)

I went with brown eyes. I think they look the most 'gentle' somehow.


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 21, 2015)

Ninie said:


> Haha no it was ingame indeed.  Too bad I can't change the title, I wasn't excepting it would be misleading. @.@
> 
> Mine were light brown for the longest time, but as I like to make my character match my real life appearance I made them darker... I wish there would be a dark brown or more of an in-between color...



You can change the title! Go to your original post and click 'Go Advanced', it'll let you change the title.


----------



## Freya (Mar 21, 2015)

Blue  I made my character slightly look like me!


----------



## Seth Lios (Mar 21, 2015)

I've got greenish blue eyes (according to thonky), so I'm not sure which one to vote for... My mayor doesn't really look like me at all.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 21, 2015)

Brown eyes.


----------



## CJODell62 (Mar 21, 2015)

I have blue eyes on my character. My character has the sort of lazy half closed eyes.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 21, 2015)

CJODell62 said:


> I have blue eyes on my character. My character has the sort of lazy half closed eyes.


Which ones are you talking about? There are two of them.


----------



## Ettienne (Mar 21, 2015)

Blue! I made her look like me. c:


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 21, 2015)

My mayor in my main town has green eyes, originally blue.


----------



## animaclrossing (Mar 21, 2015)

Mine are Black


----------



## Kendai (Mar 21, 2015)

I switch them up on occasion- usually because when I tan, only black and brown eyes look good to me against my skin, haha. Currently though, I have blue eyes to go along with the red hair. Now that I'm thinking about it, though, I should go back to my original green...


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 21, 2015)

I usually pick black


----------



## Jasam (Mar 21, 2015)

My mayor has light brown eyes but I am thinking of changing it to a different color..Maybe black? I have dark blue hair


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Mine are black. They used to be blue, but I liked the black eyes better with my new outfit of a tux and flamenco hat.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 21, 2015)

My eyes are green currently, but I'm thinking about changing them to grey to go with a wilder hair color for the spring and summer.


----------



## matcha (Mar 21, 2015)

i started off with green, and i've changed them frequently, but they're currently set to blue.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 21, 2015)

My mayor's eyes are currently set to blue. I'm thinking of changing her eyes to light brown or black, though, as she's supposed to be me and I have brown eyes lol!


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 21, 2015)

I had blue for the longest time, but I  have a light green atm


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 21, 2015)

My mayor - changed from light brown to black.. cuz there's no dark brown like mine >.<
I have 2 side characters and one has blue eyes & the other one has black eyes =P


----------



## Momo15 (Mar 21, 2015)

My main mayor's eyes are green. They were originally grey.


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm blue dabadee dabadi


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 21, 2015)

Black right now.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 21, 2015)

2 of my Mayors eyes are black and the other 2 mayors eyes are blue


----------



## Ninie (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm surprised to see so many black ! Maybe it's just not common among female players. ♥


----------



## Marisska (Mar 22, 2015)

Mine are blue. Originally they were black too, but I changed them to match mine. As for the hair colour, pink. I specially like it when wearing the hairbow wig


----------



## elle7 (Mar 22, 2015)

My mayor has black eyes usually, because most of the time I like her to match my colouring. I have brown eyes, but the brown eyes in game are too light so black is the closest match.


----------



## JellyBeans (Mar 22, 2015)

Had black and changed to blue to keep pretty real


----------



## MagsyPies (Mar 22, 2015)

Blue eyes with pink hair! <3


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

Ninie said:


> I'm sorry if it have been already made, but I'm really curious to see which is the less used eyes colors among players. :> Mine is black and I don't come across other black eyed characters often. >:
> 
> Feel free to post your hair color as well !



Mine was black for a really long time (As it was my starter color) and i just changed it to blue! I actually should change it back to black so i look like the Super Smash Bros. villager lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hair color is brown-ish i guess, i think it is a little bit darker than the color brown


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 22, 2015)

Originally I kept them black, but since I was using my hair color I have in real life I thought it would be nice to try my green eye color on my character. I actually like my character a lot better with green eyes. It adds distinctiveness to his look.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Mar 22, 2015)

Mine are blue.  I didn't need to get colored contacts since it was my default eye color.


----------



## emre3 (Mar 22, 2015)

I've had green eyes since I started my town (1,5 years ago), but just 1 week ago I changed them to blue


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Mine are blue.  I didn't need to get colored contacts since it was my default eye color.



Oh hahah lucky you!


----------



## ellemacc (Mar 22, 2015)

i make all my character have black eyes.
it just looks better :33


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 22, 2015)

Mine are blue


----------



## JJarmon (Mar 22, 2015)

Sometimes it's brown (looks nice) and sometimes it's blue (like mine in real life).


----------



## Silversea (Mar 22, 2015)

My in-game eyes are green...in real life sort of blue.


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 22, 2015)

Brown just seems to be the only color that actually goes with everything, nothing else works. Black works too, but changes are nice every once in awhile


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 22, 2015)

I've got aqua blue eyes. They're the closest to my supposedly hazel eyes, which sadly, the game doesn't have...


----------



## estypest (Mar 22, 2015)

Esty -- Black
Araminta -- Blue
Percival -- Blue (might change)


----------



## Delibird (Mar 22, 2015)

At first I had them brown but it didn't feel right so I made them green, just like my real eyes. In my cycling town they're black though.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Mar 22, 2015)

My mayor's eyes are black, and my side character's are blue (like mine).


----------



## Dr.Winkle (Mar 22, 2015)

BLACK..like my mayors soul!

But I think I'll be changing them to grey soon.


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 23, 2015)

I started with brown and I've never changed them because I have brown eyes IRL.


----------



## sapphireflamesz (Mar 23, 2015)

mine is blue


----------



## mynooka (Mar 23, 2015)

Originally I had brown eyes and kinda wanted to keep them the same for a while.  After a while I got bored with them, so now I've changed to match my actual eye color irl, blue.


----------



## gloomyfox (Mar 23, 2015)

light brown


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine are blue at the moment, but my eyes in real life are brown x)


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 23, 2015)

My favorite is grey.  It's not as bright as some of the other colors and if you want a "pop" of color it's pretty good.  Brown comes in as a favorite too.


----------



## agscribble (Mar 23, 2015)

I gave my mayor brown eyes. My storage butler's eyes are also brown, but I plan on giving him blue or black eyes instead.


----------



## Oakhaven (Mar 23, 2015)

My eyes in the game are grey, even though my eyes in real life are brown. I just like the grey because it's completely neutral, and goes well with my mayor's hair color because it's usually always white.


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 23, 2015)

Irl my eyes are green so I made my villagers eyes green as well! Her hair color is blonde also like mine XD


----------



## Ninie (Mar 28, 2015)

So many blue eyes. :O


----------



## Pirate (Mar 28, 2015)

Since I have blue eyes irl, I usually tend to keep my blue eyes. Sometimes though I feel the need to change them just to match a certain outfit but that isn't often.


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't know what color my eyes are supposed to be... One of them is steel blue with brown central heterochromia, and the other one is slate green with brown sectoral heterochromia. ._.

But yeah I just keep mine blue.


----------



## Taka (Mar 28, 2015)

I use the dark ocean colored eyes.


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 28, 2015)

Green, because my eyes in real life are green. I try to make my character look just like me.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

Grey, just like my real eyes


----------



## Noah2000 (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue, also my eye color in real life


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 28, 2015)

Both my Mayor's have grey eyes, I really like that colour. I'd have them the same as my own irl eye colour (dark brown), but the brown eyes in game are way too light and reddish and I'm not keen.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 28, 2015)

oh I thought you meant our real-life eyes

- - - Post Merge - - -

off topic:

all my life ive thought I have hazel eyes, but ive just looked online and been informed that I have green eyes.. (Green+brown, whereas hazel eyes are typically blue+brown)


----------

